# Moving to Cape Town SA



## H-Town Archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm supposed to be moving to Cape Town in March of 2009 from Houston, Texas USA for work and wanted to know what to expect in terms of life of a hunter. I really enjoy bow hunting and have found a few outfitters online but they are big outfitters. Will I be able to find local outfitters? Here in Texas we lease property for hunting, does that happen in SA? Do I need to stock up on archery supplies before I leave? Are there Archery shops there? Are hunting licenses required? Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

*Moving to Cape Town*

Hey There

You are arriving in a hunting paradise. Depending on how long you are over in SA it should not take you long through hunting/archery associations to get your own network of buddies who will help you with hunting opportunities. There are archery/hunting clubs, quite a few bow pro shops and advertised hunting opportunities in the local magazines (Magnum Magazine). 

Licenses are available and are a requirement, each province has its own requirements but the good news is that you will not be restricted to a season in fenced ranches.

Rifle hunting and wingshooting is big here and bowhunting is catching on in a big way

Cheers

Balky


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Obama's not even sworn in yet and people are leaving. 

Bring some Lone Star Beer with you!

Welcome, one of the good bonus' that you will get from being over here is you will find some places to hunt that only locals know about so the prices will be better. Archery is on the rise in SA and this a a good group to watch. There are plenty of nice folks, and as long as you don't bring up Lion hunting in SA, the conversations are usually civil and helpful. No brand bashing here like the other groups on AT.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi H-town. Welcome, you are moving to one of the spectacularly most beautiful and popular places in the world. I am sure you are going to enjoy it a lot. Be sure to meet up with one of the two Jan's at Stillbow, there office number is (021) 949 7430, or the guys of Safari & Outdoor 086 111 4330. They should get you on the right track when it comes to equipment and hunting opportunities. I also include a link to the South African National Indoor and Field Associations webpage www.archery.org.za On this page you will find clubs in you area, as well as up and coming competitions. It might also be worth your while to look at the following links http://www.sabowhunters.co.za/ and you should consider subscribing to this magazine http://www.sabowhunters.co.za/ I think you will find every thing you need between these people and institutions. Give us a shout and welcome to S.A.


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi H-Town Archer

Just a quick something completely unrelated to archery. Start practicing saying "The Mountain" as much as possible because everything in Cape Town revolves around Table Mountain.



Awesome place, you will enjoy it very much :thumbs_up

Regards
Skirt


----------



## H-Town Archer (Nov 28, 2006)

Obama is all together a different topic and I'll miss the Lone Star Light for sure. Thanks guys for your input, I'll be sure to up with this forum and looking forward to my move. I'll most likely be based in SA but travel about Africa working. I'm a Controller for and Oil & Gas company and we've got locations all over Africa. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

H-Town Archer said:


> I'll miss the Lone Star Light for sure


Don't worry. We have Blacklabel here, you will be OK :wink:.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Don't worry. We have Blacklabel here, you will be OK :wink:.


Hello H-Town Archer and welcome.
I am sure if you stay in South Africa for longer time you will get the " Virus Africanus " :tongue:

@ Bushkey

Please don`t forget the Windhoek Lager ( brewed in German tradition :beer: :smile: ).


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Please don`t forget the Windhoek Lager ( brewed in German tradition :beer: :smile: ).


No I won't Frank, that is my second choice :thumbs_up


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

H-townarcher,

I just googled cape town and it looks like a pretty sweet place... how long will you be there? Good luck on your travels and good luck hunting


----------



## H-Town Archer (Nov 28, 2006)

salty444 said:


> H-townarcher,
> 
> I just googled cape town and it looks like a pretty sweet place... how long will you be there? Good luck on your travels and good luck hunting


Don't know when i'll be there and how long just yet. Economy just went crazy and I'm in limbo for now??


----------

